

Is Big Data turning government into 'Big Brother'? - gridscomputing
http://www.stowsentry.com/ap%20financial/2013/06/07/is-big-data-turning-government-into-big-brother-1370623515

======
coldcode
They always were, it's just easier now.

------
bsenftner
where have you been? It's been Orwell for real for a number of years now.

------
alekseyk
"Big Data"

I prefer my data medium rare, please.

